# Seitenrinne Flachwasser im PE Fertigteich bepflanzen



## Ria (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Teichfans,
die Umlaufende "Rinne" hat einen 11 cm hohen Seitenrand nach Aussen, also Teichhöhe Ende und nur eine Rinnenbreite von ca. 6 cm. Eine Bierdose kann man reinlegen ohne das die in den Teich fällt, mal als Anhalt.
In dieser Rinne möchte ich nur feinsten Filterkies und Zeolith einbringen (keinen Lehm o.Ä.)

FRAGE:
welche Pflanzen wären dazu möglich(angedacht wären  Zwerg-__ Binsen)*?
Gerne Empfehlungen aus der echten Erfahrung 
lG. Ria*


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2020)

Alles was gerne feuchte Füße mag, wie u.a. Hydrokulturen.
Ansonsten passen die __ Binsen schon und Sumpfdotterblümchen oder __ Gauklerblumen usw.
Ein Glück das wir so eine gute Sammlung von unser @Knoblauchkröte haben, wo auch die Standorte vermerkt sind z.t.


----------



## Ria (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo *René,*
es geht mir primär darum:
"In dieser Rinne möchte ich nur feinsten Filterkies und Zeolith einbringen *(keinen Lehm o.Ä.)*"

Große Teichbaufirmen benutzen ein Lehm-Sandgemisch, bei mir würde das aus so einer Rinne jedoch schnell rausgewaschen, rausgespült.
*Die Frage war, ob z.B. eine Zwerg-Binse in Filterkies wirklich wachsen würde, ohne Lehm und ob der Halt dort  genug stabilität  hat?*

Hat das schon mal einer in so einer Rinne (PE Fertigteich) ausprobiert?
Du hast ja theoretisch recht, nur kann das jemand in der Praxis bestätigen...
lG. Ria
PS. oder hast Du einen Link?
NACHTRAG:
hat hier überhaupt jemand einen PE Fertig-Teich, frag ich mich gerade?


----------



## Ls650tine (17. Juni 2020)

Hi Ria, ja ich hab einen 
bei mir war in der Rinne die Erstbepflanzung in Spielsand __ Froschlöffel, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Bachbunge, Tannenwedel, __ Blutweiderich und verschiedene __ Binsen/Gräser in der Randzone. Gehalten haben sich nach jetzt 5/6 Jahren nur die "Gräser" Der Rest hat sich tiefere Regionen erobert.
Das Abrutschen hab ich mit flachen Steinen vor den Einschnitten verhindert. Im Lauf der Zeit hat auch das Wurzelgeflecht der Gräser ein weiteres Abrutschen verhindert.
Da der Wasserstand immer höher ist wie der innere Wulst, ist die Rinne bei Vögel sehr beliebt zum Baden.
(Ich denke, das ist auch der Grund, warum sich hier die Pflanzen so schlecht halten).
LG Tine


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2020)

Ria schrieb:


> hat hier überhaupt jemand einen PE Fertig-Teich, frag ich mich gerade?


Schon 15 Jahre her und auch da war nur Aquariumkies drin und einige wenige etwas größere Steine.
Die Pflanzen wucherten jedoch genau wie heute in reinem Spielsand.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2020)

Hi, warum sollte es da Probleme geben, die frage ist, warum zeolith?. Als Teich Substrat ist zeolith weniger geeignet, falls mal Fische drin sein sollte, kann es zB. mit den Medikamenten Probleme geben. Ich würde das mit dem Zeolith nochmal überdenken. Ansonsten soll das Substrat nur den Wurzeln halt geben, den meisten Wasserpflanzen reicht das was das Wasser hergibt. Ich werde die nächsten Monaten auch auf eine größere Glasfaser Wanne zurück greifen. 
Eine Mäuseplage, Grundstück liegt direkt in Feldrand Lage, naja besser gesagt mitten drin, zwingt mich dazu

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Ria (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
besten Dank für die Antworten, 
@ troll20
*warum hast Du dann von Kies auf Sand gewechselt?*
@ PatrickK
der Teich ist zu klein für Fische, Zeolith will ich nur ein wenig zum Kies dazu geben, hilft als Düngung bzw. hält das Wasser klar, denke ich.
@  Ls650tine
Du hast also Sand und keinen Kies genommen?
Und welche Gräser, würde die Zwerg-Binse dazu zählen?

Hmm, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, die Zwerg-Binse in feinem Filter-Kies wäre kein Problem, auch ohne Lehm?

lG. Ria


----------



## Ria (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ok dann mach ich das einfach mal mit Kies in der Rinne 

*Zum überwuchern* des PE Teich Randes (Wulstes) würde ich gerne noch die __ Bachbunge / Bach-__ Ehrenpreis einsetzen. Würde das damit gut funktionieren*?*

lG. Ria


----------



## Haggard (18. Juni 2020)

__ Bachbunge wächst schnell, wäre also eine gute Sache.
Alternativ gibt es noch __ Pfennigkraut, das liebt ebenfalls eine feuchte Ungebung und blüht gelb.


----------



## Ria (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Haggard,
danke Dir, __ Pfennigkraut wächst glaub ich nicht über 11 cm über den Wulst drüber und will glaub ich nicht 10 cm unter Wasser.
Oder Irre ich mich?
lG. Ria


----------



## Ria (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
nächste Woche kommt erst mal die Zwerg-Binse und die __ Bachbunge, Seerose Perry's Baby Red, __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserschraube, Grünes __ Tausendblatt, zusätzlich habe ich Samen, als Test, von echter __ Brunnenkresse.
Die Sumpfzone kommt erst später, die habe ich mit niedrigen Mörtelkübeln und einem Palletten-Blumenkasten gelöst, die Sachen werden natürlich eingebuddelt, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite kommt ein Sand/ Filterkies mini Beach. *Fotos später.*

*FRAGE: welchen Abstand der Pflanzen in der Rinne, würdet Ihr Empfehlen, ich dachte so an 30 cm?*

lG.Ria


----------



## Ria (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
hab es jetzt einfach mal so gemacht:

  
lG. Ria


----------

